# Hello from Rossendale Lancashire



## gerryhj (Aug 10, 2007)

[/FONT *Hello my name is Gerry and I have just "joined the club". I have never posted a message before so I hope I'm getting it right.

I have wild camped before in France (year 2000) but not since until - now and I'm returning with my dog Jack, using an LDV Convoy automatic Ex - ambulance I have just finished converting. I should be "on the road" by mid to late September and I must take a look at Scotland's mountains.

Regards to all.
Gerry.*


----------



## guest (Aug 10, 2007)

*a BIG hello from samm 'n' dave*


----------



## merlin wanderer (Aug 10, 2007)

*scottish mountains*



			
				gerryhj said:
			
		

> [/FONT *Hello my name is Gerry and I have just "joined the club". I have never posted a message before so I hope I'm getting it right.*
> 
> *I have wild camped before in France (year 2000) but not since until - now and I'm returning with my dog Jack, using an LDV Convoy automatic Ex - ambulance I have just finished converting. I should be "on the road" by mid to late September and I must take a look at Scotland's mountains.*
> 
> ...




we'ave loads mate enjoy wellcome


----------



## Diezel (Aug 10, 2007)

Excellent post Gerry, you done all right.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

